

Samsung Galaxy Android Tablet: The HTML5 Developer Scorecard  - sh1mmer
http://www.sencha.com/blog/2010/12/09/samsung-galaxy-android-tablet-the-html5-developer-scorecard/

======
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1990539>

No comments there.

